# Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

Guten Morgäään allereits,

also folgende Vorgeschichte. Ich habe gestern Abend zusammen mit usneren zwei Jugendwarten die Jungangler betreut, welche an einem Vereinsgewässer ein Aalangeln mit grillen veranstaltet haben. Es war ein schöner Abend und die Fischausbeute war echt super. Von ca. 17.00 Uhr bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit um 20.30 Uhr haben die Jungangler Freude daran gehabt den Sonnenbarschen, welche zu 1000enden in dem Gewässer sind nachzustellen. Ca. 70 Stück wurden gefangen. 

Nun meine Frage, habt ihr auch schon Sonnebarsche gefangen? Wenn ja was amcht ihr damit? Ein älterer Mann hat mir gesagt man sollte sie in einem Bierteig fritieren, also wie Backfische zubereiten.

Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Greez irish-Fisher

P.S.: Beim Aalangeln wurden 7 Aale und 1 Schleie gefangen!!!#6


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

entweder als köfi,oder wenn sie speissegrösse haben,was selten ist,dann iss diese.aber einen 5cm barsch in die fritöse?ist doch nichts drann...


----------



## mightyeagle69 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*



Irish-Fisher schrieb:


> Guten Morgäään allereits,
> 
> also folgende Vorgeschichte. Ich habe gestern Abend zusammen mit usneren zwei Jugendwarten die Jungangler betreut, welche an einem Vereinsgewässer ein Aalangeln mit grillen veranstaltet haben. Es war ein schöner Abend und die Fischausbeute war echt super. Von ca. 17.00 Uhr bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit um 20.30 Uhr haben die Jungangler Freude daran gehabt den Sonnenbarschen, welche zu 1000enden in dem Gewässer sind nachzustellen. Ca. 70 Stück wurden gefangen.
> 
> ...



Cheers Irishfisher,
da ich die Sonnenbarsche jahre lang in Florida gefangen habe & die dort ein absoluter renner sind kann ich dem Alten Man :q nur zustimmen.Fritieren und dazu (Cajen fries & Beans) is echt supi lecker......kommt so ähnlich wie Suthern Fried Catfish !!!!Meine absolute lieblings speise.Die Sonnenbarsche kommen dort in allen varianten vor von kleinen in div. farben bis hin zum small & lage mouth Bass was damals mein absoluter zielfish gewesen ist.

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## Case (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*



Irish-Fisher schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, habt ihr auch schon Sonnebarsche gefangen? Wenn ja was amcht ihr damit?
> 
> Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt.



Auf jeden Fall schlachten. 
Die Größeren kann man schon essen, die kleineren werden zerschnitten und zurückgeworfen, vergraben oder den Hühnern verfuttert. Manche nehmen die auch als Köder. 
Sonnenbarsche sind eine echte Plage. Laichräuber, fressen alles was irgendwie Fleisch ist und können durchaus Muscheln oder Wasserschnecken knacken. Haben also in unseren Gewässern nichts zu suchen.

Case


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon einmal an einem Gewässer geangelt wo tausende vorkommen und man sie sogar am Ufer sehen konnte !

Meist sind sie nur 5 cm groß und ich denke mal da kann man nichts dran verwerten, aber als Köderfisch sind sie wegen ihrer Färbung und Größe optimal geeignet !

Habe mal von einem Anglerfreund gehört der in einem sehr kleinen Tümpel einen 30 cm Sonnenbarsch gefangen hat.
Da wird man sicherlich satt !!!

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*



Case schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schlachten.
> Die Größeren kann man schon essen, die kleineren werden zerschnitten und zurückgeworfen, vergraben oder den Hühnern verfuttert. Manche nehmen die auch als Köder.
> Sonnenbarsche sind eine echte Plage. Laichräuber, fressen alles was irgendwie Fleisch ist und können durchaus Muscheln oder Wasserschnecken knacken. Haben also in unseren Gewässern nichts zu suchen.
> 
> Case



Genau so schaut es aus!!!! Wollte das nich direkt sagen wegen Naturschützer und so aber muss dir vollkommen recht geben! Werde es heute gegen abend probieren! War vorhin am Wasser wegen Location und so. Passt super hab mich gleich mit nem Angelkollegen verabredet, dass ich net so alleine bin!!!

Werde auch Bilder schießen heute Abend!!!

Cheers and Beers Irish-Fisher#6


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

Zum Fisch:


                                                                             Sonnenbarsch
*Lepomis gibbosus *


*andere Namen:

England:*                                              pumpkinseed, sunperch, sunfish
*Frankreich:* Perche soleil
*Italien:* Persico sole 
*Holland:* Zonnebaars 
*Luxemburg:* Sonnenpiisch 








*wesentlichste Merkmale: *Der Sonnenbarsch hat einen hochrückigen, seitlich stark abgeflachten Körper. Am großen Kopf liegt eine kleine, leicht oberständige Mundspalte. Die Rückenflosse ist lang und ungeteilt mit 10 Stachel- und 10-12 Gliederstrahlen. Die Afterflosse hat 2-3 Stachel- und 8-12 Gliederstrahlen. Der Sonnenbarsch hat eine große Brustflosse und knotige Reusendornen. Der Rücken ist dunkelbraun bis -grün. Die helleren Flanken zeigen einen grünlichen Perlmutterglanz und kleine, gelblichbraune bis orangefarbene Flecken. Der häutige Anhang des Kiemendeckels, das "Ohr", trägt einen schwarzen und roten Fleck ("Kürbiskernbarsch"). Kehle und Bauch sind orange gefärbt, die Flossen grün- bis gelblich. Das Hinterende der Rückenflosse hat dunkle Tupfen.

*Lebensräume: *Die ursprüngliche Verbreitung dieser Art erstreckt sich von der Kanadischen Seenplatte bis Florida und                                 Texas. Seit 1877 ist der Sonnenbarsch in West-, Mittel- und Osteuropa eingeführt.
Der Sonnenbarsch ist nicht einheimisch. Die in einigen Flüssen und Seen nachgewiesenen Exemplare stammen aus unkontrollierten Besatzmaßnahmen oder oft auch durch von Aquarianern freigesetzten Exemplaren. Auf Grund seiner geringen Größe spielt der Sonnenbarsch weder für Berufs- noch für Freizeitfischer eine Rolle. 

*Lebensweise:* Der Lebensraum des Sonnenbarsches umfasst warme, pflanzenreiche und strömungsarme Uferbereiche von Flüssen und Seen. Im Sommer hält sich der Sonnenbarsch in 1-2 m Tiefe auf, im Winter bevorzugt er tiefere Lagen.

*Nahrung: *Der Sonnenbarsch frisst bevorzugt wirbellose Wassertiere, Amphibien- larven aber auch Fischlaich und -brut.

*Größe: *die Durchschnittsgrößen liegen bei 10 - 15 cm, selten bis 30 cm.                                 In seine ursprünglichen Heimat wesentlich größer, hier wird er bis zu 4 kg schwer.

*Mindestmaß und Schonzeit: *der Sonnenbarsch als artfremder Fisch ist nicht geschont 

*Laichzeit: *Von Mai bis Juni. Die Eier werden an seichten Uferstellen in flachen Laichgruben abgelegt und wie die spätere Brut von beiden Elterteilen bewacht. Vermehrt sich stellenweise massenhaft (z. B. früher Alte Donau bei Wien) und ist dann als Nahrungskonkurrent und als Laich- und Bruträuber höchst unerwünscht. 

In Amerika hat der Sonnenbarsch den Spitznamen “Kürbiskern” - Pumpkinseed Sunfish - Grund ist der dunkle Fleck auf dem                                 Kiemendeckel. 



_Quelle: http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/raubfische/sonnenbarsch/sonnenbarsch.html_


----------



## Carphunter66 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

In unserem Vereinsgewässer wimmelt es nur von >Sonnenbarschen.Sie sind aber super Aalködeer!!!Habs schon ausprobiert!!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

Ja aber nich die großen oder!


----------



## Carphunter66 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

Nein um die 5cm bei uns im See hat man große Auswahl an alen Größen:q


----------



## Sholar (12. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

@Carphunter mit oder ohne Stachelrücken?^^


----------



## Carphunter66 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch - Welche Verwendung?*

Mit Stachelrücken der ganze Fisch und sorry wegen der späten Antwort.


----------

